# Welche Rechenleistung bei 100-200 Usern (Community)



## WEBi (3. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich betreibe eine Community mit ca. 5000 Registrierten Usern. Habe einen Xeon-Server 2,8GhZ 3GB RAM
Es ist ein Event- und Fotoportal mit vielen Funktionen. (Traffic derzeit ca.300GB pro Monat)
Es sind im Durchschnitt rund 80-90 User online und diese nützen alle Funktionen wie zB Kommentare schreiben, Forum, Shoutbox, Gästebuch, Nickpage, Eventkalender, Fotoupload, Eigenes Album, Vote, PartyPix uvm....

Jetzt mein Problem:
der Server läuft fast immer auf 90-100% Rechenleistung (MySQL), ist das normal oder kann man mehr aus soeinem Server rausholen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

bei nem XEON 2.8 sollte sich der Server langweilen. Je nachdem, welche Apache- und/oder PHP-Implementierungen du einsetzt, musst du eigentlich einen gewaltigen Bock in den Konfigurationsdateien geschossen haben, da sich andernfalls eine solche Load nicht erklären lässt ...


----------

